# Kiwi & CoCo's Ongoing PIcture Thread



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

My twins enjoying some free time outside the cage


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Awwww. They are adorable and they look so mischievous!


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Budgiecat2 said:


> Awwww. They are adorable and they look so mischievous!


Haha they are !! Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm going to make this into an on-going picture thread for you. You can post any additional pictures of Kiwi and Coco in this thread so they will all be in one place.
The two of them are darling little birds!*


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

CoCo being silly and nosey


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Soooo sweet!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable!! Do you know if the jinglebells on the toy you made for Kiwi and Coco are painted? Just be careful with the types of metal you use for toys, etc. as we don't want Kiwi or Coco to be at risk for heavy metal poisoning. 💙 💙
Lead and Zinc Toxicosis *


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Adorable!! Do you know if the jinglebells on the toy you made for Kiwi and Coco are painted? Just be careful with the types of metal you use for toys, etc. as we don't want Kiwi or Coco to be at risk for heavy metal poisoning. 💙 💙
> Lead and Zinc Toxicosis *


Hi , I bought it from Amazon, so I was looking to see what is it made of, not sure how to find out


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're SO cute!!


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello there cuties!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

How do you tell them apart? Via personality differences?


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> How do you tell them apart? Via personality differences?


Lol It used to be by some color on their legs, but now by some spots on their necks.


----------

